# Caribbean Chicken with Mango/Pineapple Salsa



## ixamnis (May 9, 2017)

Yesterday, I wanted to do something different for the family, so I "created" my own version of a Caribbean Chicken with Pineapple Mango Salsa.  It was very well received. I'll type the recipe as I created it, but keep in mind there were 12 of us.  You may want to scale it down a bit.  (the four youngest ones are all under age 5, so they don't eat that much.  It's my wife and I, our two daughters (in their early 30s), their husbands, and they each have 3 kids.

INGREDIENTS:

12 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 Large Pineapple
1 medium sized Mango
Fresh Cilantro
Pineapple Juice
Chopped Onion
Chopped Red Bell Pepper
Chopped Green Bell Pepper

Seasonings:
Cayenne Pepper
Ginger
Fresh Ground Black Pepper
Sugar
Salt
Paprika
White Rice  (About 1 cup measured uncooked, then cooked according to directions)


Recipe:

12 Chicken breasts:  I cut six of the breasts in half to create 12 thinner breasts. I butterflied the other six. The chickens were seasoned as follows: For the adults I used Cayenne pepper, ginger, paprika, and fresh ground black pepper.  For the kids I omitted the Cayenne pepper and cut back on the other seasonings. They I marinated all of the chicken breasts overnight in pineapple juice.  Before cooking, I drained the pineapple juice and applied more of the same seasonings.  If you use this recipe, you may want to add salt. We are trying to minimize the sodium in our diets, so I didn't use any.

I heated the gas grill to "hot" (about 500 degrees) and cooked the chicken for 3 minutes on each side.  The grill does lose a lot of its heat each time you open it.

After I removed it, I served it over white rice (cooked according to directions on the package) and put the salsa on top.

SALSA:

I made two versions of the pineapple mango salsa, as follows:  

Cut up one pineapple and one mango into very small pieces  (1/4 to 1/2 inch squares).  I divide the fruit into thirds.   I put one third into a food processor and add fresh cilantro and about 1/4 cup of pineapple juice and 1 tablespoon sugar.  Liquify this.

The remaining two thirds are placed into two separate bowls (1/3 of the fruit in each). In the first bowl, I add chopped cilantro, about half of the juice from the food processor and stir.  This is the salsa for the children (Mild version)

In the other bowl, I add chopped cilantro, the remainder of the juice, about 1/4 cup of chopped green bell pepper, 1/4 cup of chopped red bell pepper, 1/4 to 1/2 cup of onion, and season with cayenne pepper, fresh ground black pepper, a pinch of salt.  Then stir everything together. This is the salsa that I served over the chicken for the adults (the spicier version).

With a recipe like this, I don't measure much.  I just use the amounts that I thing will work together.  Just eye-ball it, and adjust according to your own personal preferences.


----------



## tenspeed (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for posting this.  Mango salsa has been on my "get around to making it" list for some time.

  I've used some bottled mango sauce on occasion, and it goes quite well with salmon.  I had a salmon burger topped with mango salsa (much better than the bottled stuff) at a restaurant and really liked it.  Seriouseats had an article on salmon burgers a short while back, so now I just have to get in gear and do it.


----------



## jennyema (May 9, 2017)

Be careful with fresh pineapple and protein

The enzymes in pineapple will very quickly start down the protein fibers.  A relatively quick soak will tenderize protein.

Soaking chicken breasts overnight in fresh pineapple juice will degrade them pretty significantly.

Bromelain: Enemy of Proteins Everywhere - Why do pineapple enzymes tenderize steak -- and your tongue? | HowStuffWorks


----------

